# Folks, please do not feed the trolls



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It just encourages them. 

Thank you for reporting them.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh, but some of them are so cute.... I know its like feeding pigeons, but still....

(just kidding)


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Is there a way to pet them instead? It’s useful for stress release.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Oops. Lol


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO guilty this time around. 

Usually I just post a gif of someone eating popcorn when I know we're being had. LOL.


----------

